# Lero Classical Acoustic



## Quigi (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm picking up a Lero acoustic with a classical head and steel bridge. I'll be able to post pics later today after I get it. Does anyone know anything about these. It also has brass frets so I'm wondering when it was made as well, from the pics I saw it looks to be circa 65.


----------

